# Canadian Medical Schools?



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

Is it just me or is there no place to discuss Canadian medschools at this forum?
Sorry, if there is.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

paddu said:


> Is it just me or is there no place to discuss Canadian medschools at this forum?
> Sorry, if there is.


I just looked through the different ones, and Canadian med schools have not been mentioned anywhere. At the risk of sounding ignorant, I wasn't aware that there were any med schools in Canada. If there is a sizeable amount of kids attending them, then Canadian med schools surely deserve their own area.


----------

